# Alcatel Flip-Phone - Model 4044C - For Handicapped Person



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

For many years, I've been helping a handicapped relative. He receives free cell service
from Assurance Wireless. They provide free low quality (absolute junk) phones. I always
buy a reliable flip-phone for him, because he does not want a smartphone.

In a few weeks Assurance Wireless is switching to the T-Mobile Network. I purchased
an unlocked Alcatel phone with a T-Mobile SIM card for my relative. He was very happy.

He called Assurance Wireless to activate the phone. The customer service person barely
spoke english, but he was able to follow the activation procedure. When the activation
procedure failed, the customer service person said he could not activate this phone. 

I'm very confused. Previous phones that I purchased for my relative were activated 
immediately. There were no problems. 

Assurance Wireless offered to send him another junk phone. He said, "no thank you."
This Alcatel phone has a brand new T-Mobile SIM card. I'm hoping that customer
service person is not correct. Is there a procedure that will activate this phone?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Try to do it online https://ccm.net/faq/56424-how-to-activate-a-new-t-mobile-sim-card


----------



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

Activating the phone online is a good idea, but the ccm.net article mentions T-Mobile
"account credentials." My relative is an Assurance Wireless Lifeline customer. 

I'm not sure what would happen if he called those 800 numbers. I assume he would
need a PIN number for T-Mobile. His PIN is from Assurance Wireless.

In the past, I've called Assurance Wireless customer service for my relative. They know
absolutely nothing about cell phones and networks. All they know is scripted lines from
a computer screen.

This Alcatel model is the fourth cell phone I've purchased for my relative. The other three
activated smoothly and he never had to call Assurance Wireless. If I remember correctly,
he just entered his number, pressed the OK button, and the phone was activated.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Dukane said:


> In a few weeks Assurance Wireless is switching to the T-Mobile Network


Sorry missed the bit about In a few weeks for T-Mobile switching.
If you have a phone with sim that worked can't you take the sim out of old phone and use it in the new phone?


----------

